# Wochenende am Schacherteich im Waldviertel



## posengucker (9. September 2005)

Hallo,

es stand wieder einmal ein Welswochenende an, jedoch machte uns das Hochwasser einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ich beschloss daher, mit einem befreundeten Angler bzw. unser Angelnachbar aus AW, dem Christian, ein Wochenende am Schacherteich zu verbringen. In diesen Teich wurden 105 Welse zwischen 15 - 50 Kilo eingesetzt und weiters gibt es stattliche Störe zu fangen (größter mit 2 Meter und 45 Kilo).

Christian fuhr bereits am Donnerstag Abend voraus und ich sollte am Freitag folgen. Am Donnerstag Abend läutet das Telefon und Christian meldet sich ausser Atem bei mir.
Ich fragte nur mehr: "Wels oder Stör?". Christian hatte einen Stör mit 160cm und 21 Kilo gefangen und war etwas erschöpft. Weiters erfuhr ich, dass in der vorigen Nacht 7 Welse gefangen wurden.

Mit grossen Erwartungen traf ich am Freitag am Teich ein. Man darf dort mit 3 Ruten fischen, somit wurde eine auf Wels mit Tintenfisch und Tauwurm, eine auf Stör mit Rollmops und Fischpellets im Strumpf und eine auf Karpfen mit Frolic ausgelegt.

Es dauerte nicht lange und der erste Karpfen lag auf der Abhakmatte. Mein Interesse lag aber mehr beim Stör, vor allem aber beim Wels. In der ersten Nacht tat sich nichts.

Am Samstag um die Mittagszeit beschloss ich, die Strumpfmontage gegen einen Rollmops, der mit Gummiringen am Haken montiert wird, auszutauschen.
45 Minuten später meldete mein Bissanzeiger Fischkontakt und ich konnte einen Stör mit 126 cm und 11 Kilo auf die Matte legen.

Karpfen wurden laufend gefangen, die größten lagen bei 9 Kilo. Auch die zweite Nacht verlief relativ ruhig, bis auf einige Alkoholexzesse. Sonntag Vormittag bekam Christian einen Biss auf Fischpellets und wir dachten, es sei wieder einer der vielen Karpfen. Dieser vermeintliche Karpfen zeigte jedoch heftige Gegenwehr und flüchtete auf die andere Seite des Teichs. Mittlerweile bemerkten einige Angler, daß hier etwas größeres am Haken hängt und versammelten sich bei uns. Nach mehr als 40minütigen Drill konnten wir einen Stör mit 160 cm und 32 Kilo aus den Teich ziehen. Ein beeindruckendes Erlebnis.


Nochmals dickes Petri an Christian.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wochenende am Schacherteich im Waldviertel*

bist du deppad das sind schöne fische!
danke für deinen bericht werner!sehr fein!kann mir gut vorstellen das diese muskelpakete ordentlich abgehen!
dickes petri an euch nochmal an dieser stelle!
lg rob


----------



## Drohne (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wochenende am Schacherteich im Waldviertel*

*Also, unser ganz großes Kompliment und ein kräftiges Petri Heil.:m *

Diese Fische sind einfach wunderschön, da kommt beim betrachten echte Freude auf. Ein großes Lob noch an Werner für den ausgesprochen gut formulierten Text. 

Da kann man wirklich erkennen wie schön es am Wasser tatsächlich sein kann. Burschen machts weiter so.#6 

Auch wir dürfen uns heute ein bisschen freuen. 5 Karpfenbisse, wobei drei gelandet werden konnten:q . der größte brachte es auf gute 8,5 kg. Ein weiterer sprengte abermals unser Rig, wäre auch ein sehr guter gewesen. Ein Anbiss ging leider daneben. Alle drei gelandeten schwimmen wieder fröhlich in ihrem Element.

Petri Heil von Drohne und sein Weisel


----------



## Soxl (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wochenende am Schacherteich im Waldviertel*

Hoi Werner #h 

Super Kurzbericht, Petri Heil auch von mir zu den netten Fischen #6 

Was kriegen die Acipenser dort für Kraftfutter zu fressen? 160 cm bei 32 kg? Hatte auch mal ein ähnliches Tier auf der Matte, einige cm kürzer zwar, allerdings mit gerade mal etwas mehr als der Hälfte des von Dir genannten Gewichtes |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Also entweder hatte meiniger gerade einen mehrwöchigen Hungerstreik hinter sich, oder Christian's Fisch hat kurz vor dem Fang einen etwas kleineren Artgenossen verschluckt |supergri Oder beides?  :q  

Egal, sind auf jeden Fall goile Tiere, man sieht auf den ersten Blick dass das Wesen "aus einer anderen Zeit" sind - leider in der von uns "umgestalteten" Natur in freier Wildbahn nicht mehr wirklich lebensfähig  #d  |rolleyes 

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## FraBau (10. September 2005)

*AW: Wochenende am Schacherteich im Waldviertel*

@posenkucker und Drohne

Ein kräftiges PETRI HEIL für Eure fänge#6


----------



## strizi (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wochenende am Schacherteich im Waldviertel*

@posengucker 
Super Bilder von deinem Wochenende!

Ich suche für meine Internetportal (http://www.eh-data.at/angeln) laufend Bilder. Wäre super, wenn du mir 1 oder zwei Bilder mit Text schicken würdest, bzw. Darf ich deinem Beitrag vom Forum verwenden?


----------



## gismowolf (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wochenende am Schacherteich im Waldviertel*

@Werner
Danke für Deinen tollen Bericht,der endlich wieder etwas Leben und Bewegung in dieses Forum bringt  #6  und ein kräftiges Petri auch an Deinen Freund Christian.
Gibt`s im Waldviertel keinen Schnee und kein Eis mehr??
@Drohne
Petri Heil zu Euren ersten "Heurigen" ! Da schöpf ich wieder Mut,daß es bei uns auch vielleicht bald wieder zum Angeln wird!Gestern haben unsere Bäche 
bei starkem Schneetreiben noch so ähnlich wie auf dem Foto ausgesehen! #q
Und allgemein sieht es derzeit bei uns noch sooooo aus!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wochenende am Schacherteich im Waldviertel*

Hallo Wolfgang#h !
Gibt`s im Waldviertel keinen Schnee und kein Eis mehr??
Hast du auch aufs Datum geschaut:q :q :q ?
Bei uns kommt jetzt die grosse Schmelze, das Grundwasser ist heute schon 
40 cm gestiegen:c !
Ich muss schauen das genügend Wasser in unseren Pool ist sonst drückts das Becken raus .....
Liebe Grüße ins verschneite Hausruck!


----------



## gismowolf (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wochenende am Schacherteich im Waldviertel*

Hallo Gregor!
Danke für`s aufwecken!!Natürlich nicht!!
Der Strizzi hat mich mit seinem heutigen posting total durcheinandergebracht!!
Und dem Werner seinen Beitrag hab ich bis jetzt nicht gekannt!
Aber so seht Ihr wenigstens,wie`s bei uns derzeit ausschaut!Eisfischen mit der Mormyschka kann ich auch nicht,weil bis zum Grund mußt 3 Eisschichten durchbohren!!


----------



## strizi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wochenende am Schacherteich im Waldviertel*

Ich gebe alles zu!

Ist ein alter Beitrag, den ich gefunden habe. 
Wie schon geschreiben, möchte ich gerne die Fotos und einen kleinen Bericht auf meiner Seite (http://www.eh-data.at/angeln), und da posengucker keine Email zulasst, hab ich hier geschreiben....


----------



## posengucker (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wochenende am Schacherteich im Waldviertel*

Hi Strizi,

hab dir ne PN geschickt.

lg
Werner


----------



## strizi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wochenende am Schacherteich im Waldviertel*

Ja, DANKE!!! #6 

Werde mich demnächst noch mals melden...


----------

